# 1982 Forest Green Super LeTour



## schwinnbikebobb (May 25, 2017)

Picked this Feb 82 one up yesterday from the original owner.  Paid too much but it was checking all the boxes, original owner, great condition, it was green, 1 year color, at least a mid level model.  Even the grab on foam is soft.  Owner said he never changed anything but it does have a couple details different than the catalog.  Has Weinmann alloys not UKAI and I believe him on this as it still has the original Super Record tires. The catalog shows the gold Uniglide chain and this one has a Uniglide chain but no gold.  This will be a beauty when detailed. Love the color.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 25, 2017)

That is a nice one . Pristine,can't wait to see that green shined up .Congrats on a great find.


----------



## momo608 (May 25, 2017)

Looks in the neighborhood of Radiant green, very nice. Really like Schwinn green bikes too. Got my eye out for the right tall frame Campus Green bike now or a half pint of nos paint to fix one up on the cheap.


----------



## harpon (May 26, 2017)

Love the green, but those wheel reflectors.... ugh


----------



## jnewkirk77 (May 26, 2017)

Very pretty! And harpon, I hate wheel reflectors too, so I run with reflective sidewall tires.


----------



## WVBicycles (May 27, 2017)

Awesome score and the fact they only did that color for one year is even better


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 26, 2019)

Been so long i did not even remember posting about this one.  With the not fun move and new house chores bikes took a back burner.  Finally I am back able to work on them.  Just finished this one and was a nice day so I took some pics and generally horsed around.  This almost certainly is my best original condition bike. It really is immaculate.  And green to boot!  The original tires were crunchy and not a big fan of gumwalls so off they came. I had a nos gold Uniglide chain so on it went.  Just a great bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2019)

Very nice ride. How for off from Radiant or Opal Green is that? The pictures say it might be reeeeal close with a drop or two of blue colorant.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 27, 2019)

It is pretty close.  I think the pics make it look a little closer than in person but it is close.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the comparison shots! Appears the base coat has more of a metallic look but the actual color coat is probably a 1980's rendition of the older Green candy.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for the comparison shots! Appears the base coat has more of a metallic look but the actual color coat is probably a 1980's rendition of the older Green candy.



Very nice, i like the green., that’s a Le Tour color that I don’t have and have not seen in person. Tim


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 2, 2019)

What makes it super?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 2, 2019)

I think it is the yellow sun of earth!    Or just better equipment, not sure which!


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 5, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> What makes it super?




"Super" is a step up from just a basic Le Tour, they came with alluminum wheels, and may also have other upgraded components. I looked at your past posts, and see you also enjoy riding a Le Tour. I agree, they can be a nice bike to put some miles onto.

I sold mine last summer, and do miss it a bit.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice clean ride!


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 13, 2019)

i like it


----------

